# Great Site Improvement



## SPISurfer (Dec 8, 2009)

TXBuilder - the forum has really improved.  We can not thank you enough for starting it.  

We're at a stand still on the hurricane house, bathrooms still need to be done.  1 yr 4 months - new drywall, load bearing beam, windows in brick, Ikea cabinets.  People give us grief about how long it has taken us.  It took the IRS building this long.  It just reopened.  

We wasted days ringing our hands, trying to figure out how to put on metal corner beads and mud around it.  Taskboy reassured us.  

People ask us, "How the heck did you learn how do that?" - Internet "House Repair Talk" oh and an engineer for the load bearing beam calculation.  We both work in an office now, but before we were English teachers.

We have learned so much and know the value of the work done.  We want to thank everyone on the forum.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, I spend a lot of time working on it. It's nice to hear positive feedback.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Dec 11, 2009)

Why did you opt for metal corner beads?

If Taskboy sold you on the idea of using metal corner beads, do you remember what his reasoning was?  Was the option of using vinyl corner beads ever considered?


----------



## frozenstar (Dec 16, 2009)

More power to this forum!  Even if I am new here, I can see how this forum was being well maintained and the amount of work you guys exert to make it this big.  More success for 2010!


----------



## SPISurfer (May 5, 2010)

We like the crisp hard edges the metal corner beads create.  Vinyl is probably better down here with the high humidity and salt air.  We wanted angular modern appearance.

We are enjoying the work we've done so far.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 5, 2010)

SPI, take some pics and share your handy work with the rest of us.


----------



## SPISurfer (May 11, 2010)

Oldog do a search on this forum of SPISurfer and you'll see progression shots - cutting brick, mudding, drywall, pocket door, ikea cabinets, etc....  

None of it would have been possible without this website!

I'll post some finished photos in the gallery.  Did you flood?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 11, 2010)

SPISurfer said:


> I'll post some finished photos in the gallery.  Did you flood?



No we were lucky, no water damage. Lots of folks wern't as lucky as us.


----------



## alltruetech (Jul 5, 2010)

To all the senior founders, thanks for creating these wonderful community. I'm so happy to be part of it and hopefully I can contribute also and share my thoughts. Cheers!


----------



## SJNServices (Jul 5, 2010)

Just gotta throw my two cents in on this one. This site and everyone involved in it is flat out, undeniably kickass. And I'd just like to say thank you. :beer:


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you it's nice to see positive post.


----------

